# Muscadine pruning and trellis system



## toddrod (Jan 21, 2012)

Here is a short video of how I prune my muscadine and the type of trellis I use to grow them on. I did this this morning.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWiIVIORyJ8[/ame]


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jan 21, 2012)

very nice


----------



## Sacalait (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey Tod, nicely done. I don't have the time or drive to trim each fruiting spur as you did so now I use a hedge trimmer. I went from 3 days to 1/2 a day trimming mine but they don't look as nice as yours.


----------



## theprodigy (Jan 27, 2012)

Good stuff man. Always remove tendrils. I really like your homemade trellis system. How did you do your irrigation?


----------



## FTC Wines (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks Todd, I'm headed out in the AM [after 50*] to prune my vines, Roy


----------



## toddrod (Jan 28, 2012)

theprodigy said:


> Good stuff man. Always remove tendrils. I really like your homemade trellis system. How did you do your irrigation?



I have a drip irragator head at each plant and the line is buried back to the main line.


----------

